# feral colony



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Mark, yes if they survive they will likely swarm and a swarm trap is a fun way to get them, or if they land on a convenient branch just shake them into a box. Do a search on Beesource for "swarm trap" there are lots of good ideas here.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would set up several bait hives. If you can put them about 1/4 mile away.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesferal.htm#baithives


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

If your going to try to trap one hive when they swarm you will have a better chance with more swarm traps. I would use 3 in different directions. The closest I would set the first one is 50 yard, then 100 and 150 yards. You will most likely catch them in the 100 yard trap. The bees want to spread out a bit when looking for a new home.
Factors that will increase your chances are used comb in the trap, lemon grass essential oil (LGO), height off the ground, entrance size 1 sq in, box size, south facing entrance and lower entrance. Used comb is by far the best thing to attract a swarm, can even be comb pieces glued into an empty frames.
I averaged 33% in my swarm traps. I use 5 frame traps baited with LGO. Some had store bought lures, some were high in trees, some were facing south, some in full shad some part shade. The traps that caught the swarms had used comb, some were full brood comb frames and some just comb pieces and some was just white comb.
It was like Christmas every time I caught a swarm.

The D Coats 5 frame nuc box is easy to make.
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

MaarkFrontYardHoney..... If the neighbor will let you, I would recommend trapping, 1-3 colonies from the tree. It will not hurt the parent colony, is a sure thing, where catching swarms or swarm boxes, are hit or miss. 

Unless someone constantly watches them during swarm season, you may or may not get any swarm that they issue. Swarm boxes are good, but no matter how good, swarms don't always go into them. The trap is a sure thing.

If you haven't used one, contact me and I will send you the details on trapping from a tree. (No Charge) [email protected]

cchoganjr


----------



## Mark FrontYardHoney (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. Trapping is new to me but I'm 2 for 3 in swarm catching. I happened to run into the property owner today and she's ok with the idea. She recalls talking to her neighbour that thinks the colony has been there for about 3 years and swarmed a couple of times. This sounds pretty exciting and it sounds like the bees could be pretty healthy. A great source to add to my apiary.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Think of bait hives as a simple swarm catch. It doesn't get any easier.
I have 5 all ready to go from last years swarm calls where I was fortunate enough to find the bee trees.
Set em and wait for the customer to call. See... easy.


----------

